# FAvorite deer calibers



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

Put your favorite deer hunting calibers and why you like then so much. you can put your favorite gun model or brand. Mine is probaly a Ruger M77 Mark2 30/.06. ruger 10/22 is also one of my favorites. Tell Yours


----------



## SLYoteBoy (Jan 17, 2007)

I like my Ruger M77 in .270 , all around good gun , yotes pigs and deer. hell even elk if I wanted too.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

How can you go wrong with a 30-06! It's been an excellent chioce for 101 years. All kinds of ammo.....you can find cartiges at almost every country corner store. Plenty of power without being crazy overkill. Sure it's got a kick but nothin like a 300 mag or 300wsm. Just a perfect all around deer rifle that works well on moose to.
I've got a BLR 308 that I really like but I do prefer the 30-06 caliber.I know... I know very little difference balistically but you gotta admit that the 30-06 is a little faster and hits a little harder. So now I've got to save up and buy the new BLR 30-06....as close as you can come to the "PERFECT" deer rifle. :sniper:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I love my .264 Win. Mag. Great deer gun when you have to take those longer shots. When I was younger I watched both my dad and my grandpa shoot deer at 800 yards with it. It's to bad this round isn't as popular as many other ones. I have a Winchester model 70, with a 26" barrel, and that thing is a tack driver. :sniper:


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

"Old Style"Remington Model 700BDL in .270 cal.
Hands Down.My father,grandfather,cousin and myself all have these guns and use them for deer.Good for just about anything else.
Love it on groundhogs.
We use a 110gr. HP from Hornady(handloaded).Sight it 1.5in. high at 100,it's dead on at 200 and 6in. low at 300.
You can use the bullet of your choice and it will take down anything on the North American continent.

Jeff


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I've shot most of my deer with a .300 win mag that Im converting into a long range shooter. I also just got a 25-06 that I used this season. Its hard to say what is my fav since they both have abilities that I like and some down falls. What I like in a deer round is impact over long ranges. This means faster kills at longer ranges. I picked up my 25-06 for walking since it is a lighter gun (little over 3 pounds lighter then my .300) and has little recoil. Since I already have a big gun I over looked anything that was too big. I settled on the 25-06 for the ammo types and availabilities, cost of the gun, and range abilities. I knew very little about the 264 but wish at the time I would have. From what I have found it has one of the flattest trajectories out there for a sub .30 cal gun. I also have shot .308s for deer and though I liked the cal the gun I had I did not like. So it got sold. Out of my hunting party we shoot the following .243, 25-06, 270, 270 wsm, and .300. Out of them I would pick the .300 every time. Not that the 270's are bad rounds but the guys I hunt with have poor scopes on their guns. And I know what my .300 can do and will do when I pull the trigger. Now my 25-06 since this was the first year shooting it, it took a few more shots to get my other deer. But I figure 10 rounds is better then going though 3 boxes just for one deer. If you can't do it with 1 bullet learn how to. A few years ago the one guy (and this is true) shot 8 times at a doe who was running at him and then turned and gave him a great side shot. He missed badly. At first he could not tell he was shooting too low and as she got closer he was over shooting. It was not the shooter in this case but a bad scope. I feel a scope makes a gun. For example the scope I have on my .300 has allowed me to take fewer shots and better hits over the other scope I had on it. This year I was 1 for 1 with it. 1 shot 1 dropped where he stood deer. Can't get any better. It was once said that a gun does not make a good shooter but makes a good shooter better. If your good at shooting and spend the time required to hone that gun a .303 British down to a .223 can be a good deer cal. You just need to know how to use it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.30-06 and .44 mag


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It would be impossible to go wrong with a .270, or 7mm, in any of their variations.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

460 Weatherby......


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

.600 nitro express 8)

Seriously, there are not many deer hunting senario's that can't be handled with the good old .308. Of course I'm kind of prejudiced.

huntin1


----------

